# My PVR 721 was only $355 with my rebate



## jazzis (Nov 6, 2002)

I just bought my 721 (the Complete system) for $405 plus im getting $50 back from sears. So im really only out of $355  I took the idea from someone in another post. The one about Scott beta testing L105. I had to be alittle more creative though to get them to lower the price so much but they did it. :shrug: Anyway hope u all can do the same cause there is no way I could have paid over $600 for one :eek2: .......

Oh yeah, Ive had dish for about 5 yrs now...

:thats:


----------



## Nightmare (Nov 3, 2002)

I went to my local Sears and they didn't have them in stock either. The sales guy said he couldn't order the item without an item number and he said he had no way to look it up. I would like to know the Sears sku number or whatever they call it. And maybe some more details on how/who you had them pricematch.

Thanks


----------



## jazzis (Nov 6, 2002)

Like i said i took the idea from this post http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=9853 ...Turned out a friend of mine just got a telemarketing job selling D* and E* systems to new subs. So me being the friend that i am. i asked her to tell sears when they called there price was $379.99... I did see the 721 for less than that for new subs on the net at http://www.thesatelliteguy.com/, but sears only matchs prices from places in your area. Mine should be here by the 5th. and the SKU# is 0573819200 for the system... goto sears.com for the others...Next I want to see if i can get two 50x's for $99 each...


----------



## sneakymoose (Nov 22, 2002)

38192 is the Sears SKU for the 721 system. The rebate receipt will print automatically when they ring it up. I'm still waiting to receive my unit (I posted about this deal in the L105 thread a few days ago...)

BTW, some of the Sears employees are a bit sharper than others. For instance, at the first store I visited, the sales guy hadn't heard of a 721, but he was going to search for it on the Sears web site (and it IS on there). However, his store's Internet access was down while I was there. He realized that he could print out the rebate receipt by using one of the other Dish system SKU numbers and right there on the receipt it shows all four or five allowable SKUs for receiving the $50 gift card -- and the 721 is the last one listed (38192).


----------



## Nightmare (Nov 3, 2002)

Thanks for the info, maybe I'll stop by tomorrow and see what happens.


----------



## DishDude1 (Apr 13, 2002)

I also tried to get one from sears, called two stores and both said they didn't have them and couldn't order them...but did give me a price of $549/standalone $599/complete


----------



## jazzis (Nov 6, 2002)

they didnt have my 721 either. They did order it for me though. I called today and asked about 508's. they didnt have them either. I dont think they carry them in stock. I called 3 stores in my area and none of them had any in. As far as the price Like i said i got mine for alot cheaper...Mine was only $405 for the complete system.. :shrug:


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

You know sears discounts anything returned. So you might check the returned discounted stuff at each department. Say someone buys it, fails install and returns it. They look at it mark it down 30% and back on sale it goes. Now combine that with one of their 10% off sales = 40% off retail price.

I dont like Sears, their service department is a RIP OFF charging 2 trip charges for one tech to service a furnace with air.

Policies like this give EVERYONE who does service a bad reputation......


----------



## jazzis (Nov 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Bob Haller _
> *You know sears discounts anything returned. So you might check the returned discounted stuff at each department. Say someone buys it, fails install and returns it. They look at it mark it down 30% and back on sale it goes. Now combine that with one of their 10% off sales = 40% off retail price.
> 
> I dont like Sears, their service department is a RIP OFF charging 2 trip charges for one tech to service a furnace with air.
> ...


This may be just my opinopn but who wants to take a chance on something someone else may have had 30 days and brought it back,  when you can get a new system...I think i got a great deal for a new complete system they wanted $599 for existing customers and i only paid $379 plus tax... plus i get a $50 gift card...  I understand about the service department. But no one's asking them to service the thing dish will do that. I mean you are saving over $200 if you work it right. All you gotta do is have them call another local retailer and ask for the price for new customers and sears will match that price even if your not a new cutomer....


----------



## sneakymoose (Nov 22, 2002)

Just an update... I called Sears yesterday and asked if my receiver had arrived, and they said to check on the expected arrival date (the 9th) and that it would be in on that day.

I was nearby today, so I decided to drop in. I scanned my receipt in the pickup computer and within a few minutes a Sears dude showed up with the box.

Hooked it up tonight and all is well. The system includes a Dish 500 with a DishPro LNBF, and all the cables you'll need EXCEPT for the RG6 cables. So I had to run to Home Depot to get a few feet of that and some F connectors so that I could hook up tuner #2.

Also, I noticed the warranty is covered by JVC instead of (or maybe in addition to??) Dish Network. I hope that the Dish $2 warranty will be available for it once the one year manufacturer warranty expires...


----------



## jazzis (Nov 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sneakymoose _
> *Just an update... I called Sears yesterday and asked if my receiver had arrived, and they said to check on the expected arrival date (the 9th) and that it would be in on that day.
> 
> I was nearby today, so I decided to drop in. I scanned my receipt in the pickup computer and within a few minutes a Sears dude showed up with the box.
> ...


your in luck the ddish warranty covers all equiptment that on your account for $2. Where able to get a good deal on your reciever. Mine came early also on the 5th. My advice is to anyone that buys from sears to go scan there reciept instead of calling. When I called the said mine wasnt there either. oh, well


----------

